# Aggiornamento kernel e problemi moduli [risolto]

## mrl4n

Come da topic dopo aver aggiornato il kernel mi ritrovo il sistema completamente bloccato con un log che parla abbastanza chiaro 

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux H4ckmaniac 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #1 SMP Fri Oct 22 17:25:11 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 ahci.marvell_enable=0 mtrr:3,ywrap vga=4 

Build Date: 11 October 2010  09:34:05PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 24 20:27:04 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(==) No device specified for screen "Screen0".

   Using the first device section listed.

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e7e40

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0ca3:1682:3002 nVidia Corporation rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xce000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00009c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  256.53  Fri Aug 27 21:28:41 PDT 2010

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

(EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

inutile dire che ho gia` riemerso i driver nvidia e ripopolato la libreria dei moduli, senza esito.

Quello che proprio non riesco a capire e` 

```
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux H4ckmaniac 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 #1 SMP Fri Oct 22 17:25:11 CEST 2010 i686 
```

 visto che ho rimosso tutti i kernel precedenti al 2.6.35-r4 e il collegamento simbolico punta proprio su 2.6.35-r4Last edited by mrl4n on Thu Oct 28, 2010 8:54 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

>  [code]
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
> ...

 

già dato un occhio?

cosa restituisce un modprobe -v nvidia da linea di comando?

o addirittura un insmod <modulePath>?

per il messaggio finale, in linea di principio, non c'è nulla di male.

semplicemente, avresti compilato xorg-server con un kernel più avanzato di quello che attualmente stai usando.

cosa ti dà un uname -rm?

----------

## mrl4n

modprobe -v nvidia mi restitusce un 

```
FATAL: module NVIDIA not found
```

uname -rm mi restituisce un 

```
2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686
```

, mentre insmod <modulePath> non so come usarlo visto che non conosco il percorso corretto...

----------

## Onip

dopo aver messo un nuovo kernel bisogna anche ricostruire i moduli forniti da pacchetti esterni, come i driver video ad esempio.

O ti ricordi di farlo a mano tutte le volte oppure usi module-rebuild.

----------

## mrl4n

 *Onip wrote:*   

> dopo aver messo un nuovo kernel bisogna anche ricostruire i moduli forniti da pacchetti esterni, come i driver video ad esempio.
> 
> O ti ricordi di farlo a mano tutte le volte oppure usi module-rebuild.

 

Perdona l`ironicita' della mia risposta, ma non e` il primo kernel che aggiorno, ho eseguito module-rebuild, module-rebuild populate piu` volte; secondo me il problema sta nella partizione di /boot che pero` non riesco a montare 

```
#mount tipo filesystem ext2 sconosciuto
```

 quando il kernel e` compilato per lavorare con ext2, ext3 ext4.

Ho appena notato che il problema può essere più serio di quello che pensavo; fdisk -l mi mostra tutte le partizioni compresa /dev/sda1 in ext2 dove c'è /boot, ma ho notato che durante l'avvio il sistema cerca di montarla senza riuscire.

Ora potrei avere qualche problema sull'integrità del disco? (ho scoperto che in mia assenza il pc è stato spento bruscamente). Come posso controllarla con sicurezza e correggere eventuali errori?

----------

## xdarma

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> inutile dire che ho gia` riemerso i driver nvidia e ripopolato la libreria dei moduli, senza esito.

 

Ti dispiace postare l'output di: ls -l /lib/modules/<il_kernel_che_non_funziona>/video ?

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> secondo me il problema sta nella partizione di /boot

 

Di solito la partizione di boot non resta agganciata al filesystem principale, quindi in caso di shutdown forzato non si danneggia il filesystem.

Il fatto che il sistema si avvii significa che, almeno, riesce a montare e leggere la partizione.

Per controllare la partizione ext2, c'è fsck.ext2 -n /dev/<partizione_di_boot>

----------

## mrl4n

Probabilmente hai ragione, fcsk legge correttamente la dimensione della partizione; resta il fatto che non riesco a montarla.

Per quanto riguarda ls -l /lib/modules/<il_kernel_che_non_funziona>/video 

```
# TOTALE 10892

# -rw-r--r--    1    root    root    11136352   26 ott 10.50   nvidia.ko
```

----------

## xdarma

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Probabilmente hai ragione, fcsk legge correttamente la dimensione della partizione; resta il fatto che non riesco a montarla.

 

L'importante è che il filesystem sia dichiarato come "clean".

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda ls -l /lib/modules/<il_kernel_che_non_funziona>/video 
> 
> ```
> # TOTALE 10892
> 
> ...

 

Strano perchè ti restituiva:

```
FATAL: module NVIDIA not found
```

Prova a dare: "depmod -a" per tentare di rigenerare le dipendenze dei moduli, ma dovrebbe farlo già "modules-rebuild rebuild" in automatico...

----------

## mrl4n

La partizione di /boot e` dichiarata come clean...ma io continuo a non poterci entrare.

depmod -a non mi fa assolutamente nulla e modules-rebuild rebuild, ormai non conto piu` le volte che l`ho lanciato.

Mi sono accorto che ad ogni avvio il sistema mi mostra sempre lo stesso messaggio 

```
/dev/sda1 superblocco last mount time is in the future (by less a day, probably due to the hardware clock being incorrectly set) SISTEMATO
```

----------

## xdarma

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> ls -l /boot show me two date: 
> 
>  - the first for the old kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 (correct) 
> 
>  - the second for the new kernel 2.6.35-gentoo-r4 (same date)
> ...

 

Mi sembrava di aver capito che avevi solo un kernel, mentre sembra non sia proprio così, comunque, visti i problemi "multipli" secondo me ti conviene riavviare con il kernel r4 che credo sia pienamente funzionante, cancellare da /boot il kernel r12, cancellare da /lib/modules/ la directory del kernel r12 e dare una pulita ai sorgenti del kernel r12 con "make mrproper".

Dopodiché riparti a compilare il kernel r12 iniziando dal link simbolico /usr/src/linux  ;-)

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Mi sono accorto che ad ogni avvio il sistema mi mostra sempre lo stesso messaggio 
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda1 superblocco last mount time is in the future (by less a day, probably due to the hardware clock being incorrectly set) SISTEMATO
> ```
> ...

 

Che ad ogni avvio ti dica che il mount time è nel futuro credo abbia a che fare con un sistema multi-boot win/linux e/o in /etc/conf.d/clock hai qualche impostazione da rivedere.

----------

## mrl4n

Avevo un solo kernel, il recente emerge -NDuav world mi ha installato anche il 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 che pero` non parte.

Come cancello da /boot qualcosa se non riesco ad entrarci?

Posso ripulire i moduli e la directory del secondo kernel, vediamo che succede.

Si, ho anche windows installato, per cui controllo anche /etc/conf.d/clock.

Dopo aver fatto pulizia, mi sono accorto che in /boot su root non ho piu` la cartella grub, che immagino sia rimasta su /boot in /dev/sda1 (altrimenti non mi spiego come faccia a partire il sistema).

Ora ho eliminato tutte le tracce di 2.6.34-r12 ma nonostante  questo il boot di 2.6.35-r4 continua a richiamare i suoi moduli, infatti leggo: 

```
modprobe: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r12/modules.dep: no such file or directory
```

Last edited by mrl4n on Wed Oct 27, 2010 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Avevo un solo kernel, il recente emerge -NDuav world mi ha installato anche il 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 che pero` non parte.

 

A parte che emerge non ti installa nessun kernel nuovo ma solo i sorgenti, secondo me l'r12 parte perché hai postato:

 *Quote:*   

> uname -rm mi restituisce un
> 
> ```
> 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686
> ```
> ...

 

Magari non supporta la scheda video e il filesystem di boot, ma parte.

In ogni caso: il kernel pienamente funzionante è il 2.6.35-r4, giusto?

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Come cancello da /boot qualcosa se non riesco ad entrarci?

 

Se riesci a visualizzare il contenuto della directory con ls, allora ci entri. Magari in sola lettura ma il sistema monta il filesystem.

Puoi anche usare una distribuzione live per montare, visualizzare e cancellare il kernel incompleto.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Posso ripulire i moduli e la directory del secondo kernel, vediamo che succede.

 

La avrai già usata, ma non posso non segnalartela:

Guida all'aggiornamento del kernel Gentoo Linux

C'è anche il caso di "riciclaggio" del vecchio .config del kernel funzionante...

----------

## mrl4n

[quote="xdarma"]A parte che emerge non ti installa nessun kernel nuovo ma solo i sorgenti, secondo me l'r12 parte perché hai postato:

 *Quote:*   

> uname -rm mi restituisce un
> 
> ```
> 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686
> ```
> ...

 

Mi sono espresso male, hai ragione: dopo aver scaricato i sorgenti ho installato il 2.6.34-r12

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Magari non supporta la scheda video e il filesystem di boot, ma parte.
> 
> In ogni caso: il kernel pienamente funzionante è il 2.6.35-r4, giusto?

 

2.6.35-r4 prima usava la scheda video senza problemi...si e` questo quello funzionante

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Se riesci a visualizzare il contenuto della directory con ls, allora ci entri. Magari in sola lettura ma il sistema monta il filesystem.
> 
> Puoi anche usare una distribuzione live per montare, visualizzare e cancellare il kernel incompleto.

 

Non ho piu` la dir di grub in /boot su /root.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> La avrai già usata, ma non posso non segnalartela:
> 
> Guida all'aggiornamento del kernel Gentoo Linux
> 
> C'è anche il caso di "riciclaggio" del vecchio .config del kernel funzionante...

 

Normalmente uso il vecchio .config per il nuovo kernel.

Sono entrato con un livecd ho copiato la nuova bzImage di 2.6.35-r4 ed è tornato a funzionare. Non capisco perchè mi ritrovo come boot funzionante quello su /dev/sda1 anzichè su root. Ora o trovo un sistema per avere tutto su /root o altrimenti devo impazzire ogni volta che modifico o aggiorno i kernel...

----------

## xdarma

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 2.6.35-r4 prima usava la scheda video senza problemi...si e` questo quello funzionante

 

Posta per favore l'output di "ls -l /usr/src/"

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Non ho piu` la dir di grub in /boot su /root.

 

Se puoi, posta il risultato di "fdisk -l", "df -hTx tmpfs", "ls -l /boot/"

----------

## mrl4n

ls -l /usr/src/

```
totale 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 26 ott 00.18 linux -> linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 27 ott 21.37 linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4

```

fdisk -l

```

Disco /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 24792 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0xf274469a

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6         504     4008217+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3   *         505       24792   195093360   83  Linux

Disco /dev/sdc: 300.1 GB, 300090728448 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 36483 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0x19626f12

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       36483   293049666    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 121601 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0xb2cde992

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System                                                                                     

/dev/sdb1   *           1      121601   976760001    7  HPFS/NTFS 
```

mi mancano 2 dischi PATA, ora credo di dover ancora eseguire un  make modules e make modules_install per ripristinare fuse

df -hTx tmpfs

```
File system   Tipo    Dim. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su                                                                                               

rootfs      rootfs    184G   66G  109G  38% /                                                                                                        

/dev/root     ext3    184G   66G  109G  38% /
```

ls -l boot 

```
totale 4232                                                                                                                                          

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4319968 27 ott 21.36 kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r4 
```

Ho provato a ricreare i moduli ma temo gli errori non siano finiti

```
# make modules

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 3 modules
```

ne mancano circa una 50ina...

----------

## xdarma

```
totale 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 26 ott 00.18 linux -> linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 27 ott 21.37 linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4

```

Riesegui "module-rebuild rebuild" e poi "modprobe nvidia" e vediamo se funzionano entrambi.

```

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6         504     4008217+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3   *         505       24792   195093360   83  Linux

```

Credo proprio che la partizione di boot sda1 debba avere il flag "bootable" con l'asterisco per essere usabile. Modifica la partizione di boot con fdisk.

Grub è stato installato nell'MBR di sda?

```
File system   Tipo    Dim. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

rootfs      rootfs    184G   66G  109G  38% /

/dev/root     ext3    184G   66G  109G  38% /
```

A questo punto anche il contenuto di fstab può essere interessante, la partizione di boot sda1 non viene montata e, presumo, quando la agganci, sparisce il contenuto di /boot su sda3.

```
totale 4232

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4319968 27 ott 21.36 kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r4 
```

Questo è il kernel dentro a /boot ma in sda3, non sda1. Copialo da qualche altra parte (non cancellarlo), monta sda1 su /boot e, in caso, sposta il kernel salvato nella /boot con sda1.

----------

## mrl4n

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> totale 4
> 
> ...

 

E' lo stesso kernel linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4 e per ora in qualche modo funziona.

```

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6         504     4008217+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3   *         505       24792   195093360   83  Linux

```

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Credo proprio che la partizione di boot sda1 debba avere il flag "bootable" con l'asterisco per essere usabile. Modifica la partizione di boot con fdisk.
> 
> Grub è stato installato nell'MBR di sda?

 

Si

```
File system   Tipo    Dim. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

rootfs      rootfs    184G   66G  109G  38% /

/dev/root     ext3    184G   66G  109G  38% /
```

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> A questo punto anche il contenuto di fstab può essere interessante, la partizione di boot sda1 non viene montata e, presumo, quando la agganci, sparisce il contenuto di /boot su sda3.

 

Sono d'accordo e questo è fstab

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/sdb1               /media/windows_L ntfs-3g        default,umask=000  0 0

/dev/sdd1               /media/windows_C ntfs-3g        default,umask=000  0 0

/dev/sde1               /media/windows_games ntfs-3g        default,umask=000  0 0

/dev/sdc1               /media/windows_E ntfs-3g    default,umask=000  0 0

```

```
totale 4232

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4319968 27 ott 21.36 kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r4 
```

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Questo è il kernel dentro a /boot ma in sda3, non sda1. Copialo da qualche altra parte (non cancellarlo), monta sda1 su /boot e, in caso, sposta il kernel salvato nella /boot con sda1.

 

Problema 

```
# mount /dev/sda1 /boot

mount: tipo di filesystem 'ext2' sconosciuto
```

il kernel, come ho già detto è compilato per vedere ext2, ext3 e ext4

Nel frattempo mi sono accorto che non carica i moduli PATA e quindi non vede i dischi IDE, e se lancio un lsmod 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   48524  4 

nvidia              10194584  38
```

(STO ORGANIZZANDO UN VIAGGIO A LOURDES, CHI FOSSE INTERESSATO A PARTECIPARE MI CONTATTI VIA pm  :Very Happy: )

----------

## xdarma

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Problema 
> 
> ```
> # mount /dev/sda1 /boot
> 
> ...

 

Però a dar credito al messaggio del kernel direi che ti manca il supporto per ext2.

Per vedere se il tuo kernel supporta ext2 potresti fare una prova con una usbkey: la formatti ext2 e provi a montarla.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Nel frattempo mi sono accorto che non carica i moduli PATA e quindi non vede i dischi IDE

 

Al solito, se non sei sicuro del risultato finale, copia il file /proc/config.gz della live che hai usato prima.

----------

## mrl4n

La live che ho usato è una knoppix...

Più faccio tentativi e meno ci capisco...se apro il kernel con make menuconfig, vedo tutto settato correttamente.

Sono entrato direttamente in .config e vedo per ext2 

```
CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set
```

 e per leggere i dischi IDE 

```
PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

```

mi chiedo come è possibile??

Meglio impostare come moduli o come built-in?

----------

## xdarma

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> ..se apro il kernel con make menuconfig, vedo tutto settato correttamente.
> 
> Sono entrato direttamente in .config e vedo per ext2 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma come si fa ad aprire il kernel?

Il .config del kernel in uso, se c'è, non si trova in /usr/src/linux.

Hai sbagliato a compilare il kernel. Pur avendolo fatto tante volte.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Meglio impostare come moduli o come built-in?

 

Forse prima dovresti capire cosa impostare, non come.

Buona ricerca e buona lettura ;-)

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie xdarma!

----------

